

Show HN: Making an iPhone game in 10 minutes - Whack a Kitty - alex_c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=se2mi_kfUko

======
chrismealy
This is really, really inspiring. And cute.

~~~
alex_c
Thanks :) I had a lot of fun working on both the game and the video. I thought
HN would get a kick out of it, but I guess only a handful of people saw it.

------
papiot
this is awesomeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!

